# Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg



## gloh (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Teichfans,
seit kurzem bin auch ich vom Teichforum in dieses Forum "umgebettet". Nachdem ich zunächst einige Tage die unendlichen Fülle an Texten und Bildern durchwühlt   habe, will ich auch unseren Schwimmteich kurz vorstellen :
2004 haben wir endlich den langersehnten Wunsch umgesetzt und den alten Gartenteich von ca 20 m² durch einen Schwimmteich ersetzt. Ich hoffe, dass es mir gelingt, einige Bilder anzuhängen. Daraus ist zu erkennen, dass der lehmige Boden so gut "steht, dass nehazu senkrechte Wände ohne Maurerarbeiten unde ähnliches gestaltet werden konnten. 
Als besonders empfehlenswerte Technik ist die Teichbeheizung zu nennen. Auf dem Flachdach der Garage liegen dazu 40 m² Solar-Absorber-Kollektoren. Klingt großartig, es sind jedoch "nur" 40 m² mit dicht an dicht liegenden schwarzen Schläuchen, durch die das Teichwasser zirkuliert wird (ca. 2 m³/Std). Auf diese Weise war in diesem Jahr bereits am 12. April bei 20 C° Saisoneröffnung. Bei sonnigen Tagen -wie heute- kann die Wassertemperatur um bis zu 5 C° erhöht werden.
Ich wünsch´ euch allen noch ´ne schöne Badesasison.

Gruß
Gloh


----------



## Doris (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Gloh

Na, dann herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Sieht ja richtig gut aus, dein Teich
Bei diesen Temperaturen macht es sicherlich Spaß mal abzutauchen. Habe ich gestern in unserem Teich auch gemacht, aber wir haben keinen Schwimmteich und somit war ich relativ schnell wieder draußen. 
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß hier bei uns


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Gloh,

auch von mir noch ein verspätetes: Willkommen bei uns! 

Die Idee mit dem Solar-Adsorber ist wirklich genial. Uns schwebt sowas für die Warmwasserbereitung (Sommer) vor. 
Die kaufbaren Kollektoren machen sich rein rechnerisch erst nach ca. 50 Jahren bezahlt. :crazy:

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit dem Teich und hoffe, Ihr fühlt Euch hier ebenfalls wohl.


----------



## gloh (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo
von der Solar-Absorberanlage zur Schwimmteich-Erwärmung noch schnell die Bilder


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Gloh,

wie macht Ihr das eigentlich im Winter mit der Solar-Absorberanlage?
Ablassen? 

Wir hatten (für unsere Zwecke) über eine Füllung mit Frostschutzmittel nachgedacht, was einen entsprechenden Wärmetauscher voraussetzt. 
Allerdings dürfte das wieder ein Kostenfaktor werden.


----------



## gloh (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Annett,
Im Winter lassen wir das Wasser ab. Das Material (Schläuche aus Kautschuk) ist frostbeständig. Also nur ein ganz geringer Arbeitsaufwand.
Möglicherweise verwechselst du 2 völlig verschiedene Solar-Techniken.
Bei meiner Absorberanlage wird das Teichwasser (ca. 2 m³/h) direkt durch die auf dem Dach liegenden Schläuche gepumpt. Bei sonnigen Verhältnissen wird dieser Teichwasserstrom um über 10 C° erwärmt. Dies bedeutet einen Energiegewinn von
         Wassermenge  x  1,163  x  Temp.spreizung   =  2,0 m³/h x 1,163 x 10 C°  =  23 KWh
Bei der Solarthermie befinden sich statt der Schläuche aber Kollektoren auf dem Dach. Durch diese Kollektoren zirkuliert eine Flüssigkeit, die im Kollektor Wärme absorbiert und diese an der Verbrauchsstelle (Warmwasserkessel) mit einem Wärmetauscher wieder abgibt.

Da bei meiner Anlage das Wasser fast nie 40 C° erreicht, ist diese Technik für die Erwärmung des Hauswassers kaum geeignet. Desweiteren gäbe es sicher Probleme mit der Wasserhygiene.

Schöne Grüße
Gloh


----------



## Annett (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Gloh,

das man das erwärmte Wasser nicht direkt verwenden kann, ist klar.
Dass es allerdings nur 40°C erreichen soll.. hmm. 
Irgendwo gab es im Internet mal ne Anleitung für ganz günstige "Kollektoren". Die waren z.B. für Entwicklungsländer gedacht.

Bleibt das Problem der Frostbeständigkeit und Wärmetauscher.
Ist halt doch nicht so einfach, wie Teichwasser zu erwärmen - aber die Idee ist trotzdem klasse und bestimmt derzeit wirklich gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Kurt (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Annett,

bei guter Auswahl des Produkts kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich eine Solaranlage erst nach 50 Jahren rechnet. 
Wir haben vor 12 Jahren eine neue Heizung mit Brauchwasser/Heizungspuffer angeschafft und da gleich die Solaranlage dazu installiert. Die hat sich nach ca. 6 Jahren amortisiert (natürlich mit Land- und Gemeindeförderung).  
Auch spielt die Produktauswahl sicher eine große Rolle, möglichst effizient und  Wartungsfrei sollte das Teil halt sein!

sieh mal unter http://www.aksdoma.com/de - mit der Firma bin ich gut gefahren.

Beim großen Ölpreisschock 2000 habe ich dann noch einen Zusatzofen mit Wärmetauscher für den Puffer installiert - jetzt komme ich mit 8-9 m3 Hartholz und ca. 500 l Öl übers Jahr (Winter 2006/2007 nur ca. 6 m3 Holz). 

Ich bin überzeugt, hier lohnt sich jede Investition - auch wenns der Geldbeutel zuerst nicht merkt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich bei Oldenburg*

Hallo Gloh,

entschuldige bitte - eigentlich ging´s ja nicht um Heizung  - aber bei manchen Themen geht der Gaul mit mir durch - ts ts ts.

Euer Schwimmteich macht sich echt gut - ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß damit - 
und - allzeit  "GUTE SICHT AUF GRUND".

Ein Willkommen  vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

